# Hot stuff & wet rubs



## DATsBBQ (Aug 3, 2006)

The plan was to make burrittos. Then I discovered that I was out of hotsauce. Not wanting to drive 40 minutes to the store I elected to make my own.

Took a can of jalapenos, about a third of a onion cut into chunks, one dried habernero pepper, one peeled tomato cut into chunks and tossed it all into the blender then added a dash of salt, dash of chipotle powder, one clove of garlic and a guess about a tbls of olive oil. Turned on the blender till the mixure for about a minute. Transfer that to a pan, brought to a boil then simmered for 5 minutes and  let cool.

The result was a tangy sauce but the color didn't bring anything to the party.   

Would this potion make for a good wet rub?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 3, 2006)

So, the next time you go to the store are you going to pick up a few bottles, or go for the gallon. :!:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 3, 2006)

I've decided to sell the house, buy a Roadtrek and live in a supermarket parkinglot. Figure that the pull behind pit that will come with the Roadtrek will distract the storemanagers and they won't notice an RV in thier lot :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 3, 2006)

Look at the tax break you would get. This is what I have on hand right now.
3- McIlhenny regular 5 oz size
3- McIlhenny chipotle 5 oz size
2- McIlhenny habanero 2 oz size
6- Trappey's bull Louisiana hot sauce 6 oz size
8- Red Rooster 6 oz size
3- Frank's red hot 23 oz size
1- Trappey's jalapeno 6 oz size
2- Tiger sauce 5oz size
1- Bufalo chipotle 5.8 oz size
1-Bufalo picante clasica 5.8 oz size
1- Bufalo jalapeno 5.5 oz size
2- Texas Pete 4.5 oz size
1- Pickapeppa sauce 5.oz size
1- Iguana gold hab sauce 5 oz size
1- Melinda's Extra Hot 5 oz size
1- GOYA Salsita sauce 8 oz size
1- Arriba Tomatillo Pepper sauce 5.5 oz size
1- Dinosaur Garlic Chipotle sauce 5 oz size
1- Snake Bite 6 oz size
1- Bell-View Hot Sauce 10 oz size
2- Sriracha Sauce 17 oz size
I think that's it. No running to the store for me.  :grin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Damn, Pigs ~ You're a maniac!  :grin:  :grin:  :!:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 3, 2006)

I envy your pantry!

Back to the question:

Will a wet rub add more heat to a butt or chuck than a dry rub using the plastic wrap in the fridge overnight method.

Wife wouldn't use my a sauce, I thought it hotter than say Franks, but couln't hold a candle to Dave's Insanity.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 5, 2006)

jshively said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use's Dave Temporary Insanity in my wing sauce. It adds a nice balance.

I still haven't opened my bottle of "You Can't Handle This Hot Sauce"- 225,000 SU... or Dave's Ultimate Insanity - 250,000 SU.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 5, 2006)

I can take the heat, just not that kind of heat!     [-X


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 5, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I can take the heat, just not that kind of heat!     [-X



You have Snake Bite... That's up there too. I have a bottle at work to use for Taco Bar Fridays.
My favorite all around is Blair's Original Death. I just put that on tortilla chips.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 5, 2006)

Snake Bite is about where I draw the line, any thing else seems to loose the pepper flavor when you get up there in SU for me. Thought I was going to pass out one time with Blair's original, guess I'm a wimp, but BOY HOWDY did that light me up and blow the top of my head off!    :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 5, 2006)

gordo said:
			
		

> Nice collection! you have my favorite on the list...Franks.. =D>





Thanks. Ya know Franks has changed, about two years ago they came out with 
'hotter and extra hot' I think based on public sales they bastardized the 
original. You cant buy the hotter or extra hot any more.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 5, 2006)

gordo said:
			
		

> Nice collection! you have my favorite on the list...Franks.. =D>


Ever try *Texas Pete*?


----------



## bayoubooger (Aug 5, 2006)

*Frank's*

thanks Pig's,

i buy this by the gallon at Sam's and my son and i live with it, i got a bottle of extra hot wing sauce in the cabinet, been there for 2 years. anyone want to trade for something else?


----------



## DaleP (Aug 5, 2006)

Franks is good. Grew up useing that stuff. Good flavor but no heat, at least to me. I keep several bottles in the house of all kinds but tabasco is one I keep reaching for. There is a place in Gatlinburg called the Pepper Palace that sells literally hundreds of sauces. Ifin you ever go there, check that place out.


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 6, 2006)

I've really enjoyed the habaneros I smoked. Gonna have to do some this year.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 6, 2006)

fftop: 
Remember the question about using homemade hotsauce as a wet rub? Closest thing to an answer was to inject it #-o  Can't do that due to my aversion to needles  
So in the spirit of the board I  :badpoke: on this thread 8-[


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 6, 2006)

habeneros are 'Hot Stuff' .. so, I disagree with the 'off topic' comment


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 6, 2006)

Hot stuff & wet rubs to be exact   :!:   8-[


----------

